# Sr22det



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Wasup ppl, I was wondering if any has any links to ppl who have used this stroker kit and who sells it? I am interested in possibly doing this to my newly acquired motor mahaloz


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

JUN motorsports makes a stroker kit for the SR20s, not sure if its for FWD ones though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

mahaloz ANZvirus...and just to let u know I am looking for it for the RWD not FWD if it matterz.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i have spoke with mark at jun, he said the 2.2l kit will work on any sr20 motor. wether it be a n/a or turbo motor already or if it would be a fwd or rwd. the kit is made for any sr20 motor he claims.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

ALL sr20 motors, i.e. block are the same. the only thing the stroker motor does is increase the displacement. nothing to do with tranny type or induction. if i'm wrong, tell me.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *ALL sr20 motors, i.e. block are the same. the only thing the stroker motor does is increase the displacement. nothing to do with tranny type or induction. if i'm wrong, tell me. *


The block on the GTiR motors are different. But the stroker kits may still work with them.

They are physically different on the outside though. Just wanted to clarify.


----------

